# موقع رائع للكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2010)

موقع رائع للكتاب المقدس
الكتابة مع الصوت وتظليل الآيات
مع امكانية تحديد الاجزء المراد قراءته







:download:

http://www.alenjil.com/


​​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2010)

ميرسي جدا علي المجهود الرائع

تسلم ايدك


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع الموقع الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

*


شكرا جداااا ربنا يعوض تعبك مرورك ويباركك
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

*


شكرا جداااا ربنا يعوض تعبك مرورك ويباركك
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> شكرا ليك​


*


شكرا جداااا ربنا يعوض تعبك مرورك ويباركك
*


----------

